# [resolved]Virus that causes computer to think CPU is overheating?



## moosyoolka (Jul 4, 2007)

A few days ago my computer started to shut off by itself randomly while I was playing games on it. At first it would happen once a day but now I can't even have it on for more than 20 minutes. There is no error it just shuts off and I have to turn it off in the back, wait a few seconds then turn it back on for the on button to work again. I thought my CPU was overheating so I installed software that tells me temperature. According to that software my CPU was at 255C! However, I left my computer off for a couple of hours and the heat sink was cool to the touch, but once I turned it back on the temp monitoring software told me that it was still at 255C. If it's not my CPU, could there be a virus that's telling my computer it's overheating and if so how do I get rid of it?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Virus that causes computer to think CPU is overheating?*

Hi, Moosyoolka
What's the spec of your computer and what temperature monitor did you use?
You can find your real temps in the system BIOS set-up, which is available to enter at Start-up by pressing a key, usually F2 or Delete, (it tells you on-screen).


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Virus that causes computer to think CPU is overheating?*

the sensors and the software do not always match up
255 would be for a sensor that is not present
you need to post all the readings you see,the highest,minus the 255 will be your cpu
the lowest will be your m/b
any in between will be your h/d's
if the cpu went to 255 you would be replacing the computer
post your system specs
http://www.techsupportforum.com/558208-post1.html


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Virus that causes computer to think CPU is overheating?*

Open the side and take a look in there, if the heatsink and fan are cloged with dust its time for a cleaning.

Use a can of compressed air, but be carefull, keep the can uprite because if you lay it on its side liquid can come out.

Do not use a vacum, these can cause static thats harmfull to computer parts


----------



## andrew123 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Virus that causes computer to think CPU is overheating?*

same thing happened here the computer takes like a few mins to turn back on but you have to turn the powerpoint off first. mine was overheating though. That sensons program doesn't record some of the stuff properly because i had 200+ degress for stuff i didnt have, i think at least.


----------



## moosyoolka (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Virus that causes computer to think CPU is overheating?*

wow! I can't believe it worked lol. I took the top off the processor and it was clogged with dust, I cleaned it out and now voila! works like magic. Thanks so much =)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Virus that causes computer to think CPU is overheating?*

it pays to blow the dust out on a regular basis glad you got it sorted


----------

